# [OT rant] Come non farsi aiutare

## bsolar

Ho il vizio che quando vedo qualcuno in difficoltà mi vien voglia di aiutarlo. Un peccato che ogni tanto becchi in giro certi elementi di un livello veramente pessimo, come questa perla di utente che ho trovato in IRC e che aveva un problema con la stampante, che a volte ti fanno pentire di aver provato ad aiutarli.

Ecco le parti salienti, per chi fosse interessato. B è un nome di fantasia.

 *Quote:*   

> <bsolar> B: hai usato foomatic?
> 
> <B> ma non stampa e fa strani rumori continuando a prendere fogli
> 
> <B> foomatic no
> ...

 

Ovviamente senza l'esatto errore è un po' dura risolvere il problema... cosa che gli ho fatto notare. CMQ invece di darmi l'errore mi fa un'altra domanda.

 *Quote:*   

> <B> bsolar, ma foomatic in sostanza che fa?
> 
> <bsolar> B: http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html
> 
> <B> ti ho chiesto che fa, non il link!

 

E gia qui marca male. Come se non bastasse:

 *Quote:*   

> <bsolar> B: se segui il link lo scopri
> 
> <B> ma stavo parlando con te non con il link!
> 
> <bsolar> ?
> ...

 

E qui decido che non vale la pena di abbassarsi...

 *Quote:*   

> <bsolar> B: bah se hai un problema bene altrimenti mi spiace ma non ho molto tempo da perdere 
> 
> <B> i miei problemi penso che tu non possa mai risolverli, mi dispiace!
> 
> <bsolar> B: beh posso provarci, ma solo se ti interessa
> ...

 

Naturalmente la mia risposta proviene dal link da me postato, in cima alla pagina... CMQ a questo punto la situazione degenera in maniera abbastanza assurda dopo che uno chiede al soggetto perché non si arrangia giusto un attimo... ad un certo punto se ne esce con questo, dubitando della nostra possibilità di aiutare:

 *Quote:*   

> <B> voi parlate tanto...tanto...
> 
> <B> ma alla fine
> 
> <B> che sapete realmente?

 

Beh la mia stampante stampa, la mia vita è felice e se dovessi aver bisogno di qualcosa da me prima di chiedere cambia nick e spera che non me ne accorga.

Morale del rant, dispostissimo ad aiutare chicchessia, ma non perdo tempo perché qualcuno non vuole nemmeno degnarsi di leggere un minimo di documentazione, e si offende pure...

----------

## cerri

Dovuta risposta.  :Cool: 

Anch'io poco tempo fa mi sono imbattuto in una situazione simile, anche se in quel caso era un pò colpa mia che non capì al volo il problema, e richiesi delle verifiche poco utili. Tuttavia, ricevetti una risposta maleducata del tipo "ma allora non capisci niente", cosa che mi mandò su tutte le furie.

Sinceramente non ricordo chi fosse, nè tantomeno porto rancore (una giornataccia capita a chiunque), però devo dire che appoggio in toto bsolar che, bisogna ammetterlo, passa più tempo ad aiutare gli altri che se stesso  :Cool: , perchè certe situazioni ti ammazzano davvero.

Nessuno ci deve niente, lo facciamo per puro piacere, ci fa stare bene, impariamo qualcosa, ma ragazzi!! una cosa è fondamentale: non ci obbliga nessuno, così come nessuno obbliga voi (voi generalizzatissimo) a usare linux, pertanto siete pregati di rispettare il prossimo, specialmente quando lo fa nel più pure disinteresse.

E vi avverto: se qualcuno è riuscito a far sclerare bsolar, è veramente bravo (nell'essere maleducato, bsolar che posta un OT, per giunta RANT, è da quadro).....

Ho detto.

----------

## shev

Pieno appoggio e comprensione a bsolar, certi utenti (o utOnti sarebbe più esplicativo) non paiono capire la differenza tra una comunità affiatata che cerca di dare spontaneamente il proprio spassionato, appassionato, gratuito aiuto, che cerca di crescere insieme e un banale help desk.

Tra l'altro questi utenti sono quelli che mi fanno seriamente sperare (a volte) che gentoo (e linux in generale) non si diffondano eccessivamente, perchè inevitabilmente insieme a gente in gamba e desiderosa di apprendere si trovano anche utenti come questo mister B che con arroganza e irritante pigrizia offendono ciò che linux e l'opensource rappresentano. 

E' in questi frangenti che apprezzo windows: la maggior parte degli utenti di tal fattura fortunatamente restano ancorati fedelmente al SO di M$  :Very Happy: 

Ci vuole un giusto equilibrio, anche Bill e i suoi prodotti servono a qualcosa  :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

Bsolar non sono maschilista tutt'altro ma quella è una donna e le donne si sa... spesso si rifiutano di capire e impegnarsi ma non tutte solo alcune. B è un esempio di quella categoria di donne che finisce per denigrarne la razza.

 :Smile:  Donne datevi da fare

----------

## codadilupo

so di andare quasi OT, ma, a volte, gli utonti, ci sorprendono: 'sta mane ho chiesto a mio padre di spedirmi un file... non doveva fare altro che spedire una mail vuota con un allegato del cacchio.... beh, non c'e' riuscito.

Normale, direte voi: certo, ma allora perché son riuscito a fargli configurare apache per telefono, cosi' da avere accesso io alla macchina ???  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Bah !

Coda

----------

## cerri

gentestrana

----------

## Leonzio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> so di andare quasi OT, ma, a volte, gli utonti, ci sorprendono: 'sta mane ho chiesto a mio padre di spedirmi un file... non doveva fare altro che spedire una mail vuota con un allegato del cacchio.... beh, non c'e' riuscito.
> 
> Normale, direte voi: certo, ma allora perché son riuscito a fargli configurare apache per telefono, cosi' da avere accesso io alla macchina ???      
> 
> Bah !
> ...

 

Cose strane, si.

Però una cosa.

Se si vuol aiutare qualcuno, lo si aiuta.

A quel tizio o quella tizia, che forse non si meritava nulla, non interessava un link a una pagina ma due parole due scritte da qualcuno che riteneva più valido di sé stesso.

La reazione è stata sconsiderata, non la giustifico, ma la comprendo.

Chi ha conoscenza, sempre che lo voglia, deve essere in grado di rendere semplici le cose difficili senza snaturarle (cioè non divulgazione quando non deve essere fatta).

Ah, no, scusate.

Questo lo fanno solo i grandi di tutte le scienze.

Fossi stato io dall'altra parte, al link avrei staccato o avrei staccato al copia e incolla, perché altamente offensivo, come è offensivo; e fuori netiquette è rendere pubblica una conversazione di chat che fino a prova contraria avviene in una "stanza".

Questo non si fa, mi dispiace.

----------

## bsolar

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> e fuori netiquette è rendere pubblica una conversazione di chat che fino a prova contraria avviene in una "stanza".
> 
> Questo non si fa, mi dispiace.

 

Sarei più d'accordo se la cosa fosse successa in query, ma il discorso era pubblico, chiunque presente in chan al momento era in grado di seguirlo. Per chi non fosse stato presente dato che ho cambiato il nome dell'interessato non vedo come possa risalire allo stesso, a meno di chiedere e ricevere risposta da chi sa.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Fossi stato io dall'altra parte, al link avrei staccato o avrei staccato al copia e incolla, perché altamente offensivo

 

Non ho capito bene questa parte. Intendi che è altamente offensivo fornire un link che spiega ciò che qualcuno chiede?  :Shocked: 

----------

## cerri

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> A quel tizio o quella tizia, che forse non si meritava nulla, non interessava un link a una pagina ma due parole due scritte da qualcuno che riteneva più valido di sé stesso.

 

Beh, pero' ha avuto un modo strano di dimostrarlo....

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> La reazione è stata sconsiderata, non la giustifico, ma la comprendo.
> 
> Chi ha conoscenza, sempre che lo voglia, deve essere in grado di rendere semplici le cose difficili senza snaturarle (cioè non divulgazione quando non deve essere fatta).
> 
> Ah, no, scusate.
> ...

 

Qui non si tratta di spiegare una cosa, pero', si tratta di indirizzare qualcuno verso la soluzione.

Non credo che nessuno di noi abbia intenzione di rendersi cicerone davanti agli altri. O meglio, a me piace aiutare gli altri a capire, non ad avere la pappa pronta.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Fossi stato io dall'altra parte, al link avrei staccato o avrei staccato al copia e incolla, perché altamente offensivo, come è offensivo; e fuori netiquette è rendere pubblica una conversazione di chat che fino a prova contraria avviene in una "stanza".
> 
> Questo non si fa, mi dispiace.

 

Beh, non posso giudicare una tua idea, ma posso dire che io trovo offensivo, invece, il non aver voglia di imparare e il voler avere la soluzione senza nemmeno mettere un po' d'impegno.

Infine: il canale #Gentoo e il forum sono entrambi pubblici. Il forum ha solo più staticità. Ritengo che questo topic debba servire come monito per tutti gli utenti che pensano di trovare persone di helpdesk dall'altra parte, piuttosto che una comunità.

----------

## Gandalf98

Io comprendo perfettamente Bsolar, anzi mi sarei inca****o molto prima, ma come uno si dimostra disponibile a darti una mano, cerca di comprendere dove sia il problema (cosa resa ancora più difficile dal fatto di non aver accesso fisico alla macchina) e tu ti comporti in maniera arrogante pretendendo la soluzione subito pronta senza nammeno doverti sbattere un pò!!!

Come dice Cerri "le giornate storte capitano a tutti" questo è vero, però anche in quei momenti bisogna sapersi relazionare con gli altri e dimostrare un pò di empatia!!

Bastava mettere al corrente Bsolar della situazione particolare e aggiungere che in quel momento non aveva tempo di seguire il link, ma che lo si avrebbe fatto appena possibile!

Messe nella maniera giusta si possono dire cose che altrimenti ti manderebbero su tutte le furie!!!

Va bè vado a fare qualcosa!!!

Cià!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> cosa che mi mandò su tutte le furie...

 

Vabbe anche io dico la mia... diciamo che il comportamento e' stato altamente maleducato. Pero' capisco anche l'utente B che voleva la stampante configurata; d'altra parte anche se voleva sapere tutto subito senza sbattersi un po' poteva chiederlo in altro modo. 

Comunque ho imparato che con certa gente e' inutile prendersela anzi lascimogli le loro convinzioni cosi' sono contenti....

----------

## micron

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Nessuno ci deve niente, lo facciamo per puro piacere, ci fa stare bene, impariamo qualcosa, ma ragazzi!! una cosa è fondamentale: non ci obbliga nessuno, così come nessuno obbliga voi (voi generalizzatissimo) a usare linux, pertanto siete pregati di rispettare il prossimo, specialmente quando lo fa nel più pure disinteresse.

 

Parole sante Cerr, più volte mi sono capitate situazioni analoghe in irc, e so cosa si provi!!

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> a volte ti fanno pentire di aver provato ad aiutarli. 

 

A chi lo dici...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Certa gente dovrebbe avere un approccio un po' più umile e rispettoso nei confronti di una persona disposta ad aiutarli, è una questione di mera educazione!!

----------

## DuDe

Voglio raccontarvi una mia piccola esperienza, volevo provare a smanazzare con linuxbios www.linuxbios.org mi scarico da CVS il todos, mi segno alla mailing list, comincio a trafficare, seguo la guida ma durante la compilazione becco degli errori, vabbe' posto sulla mailing list, e mi risponde uno degli sviluppatori, scambio di diverse e-mail ma non se ne esce a sto punto il tipo mi chiede se puo' entrare mella mia macchina e li' non ci volevo credere, appronto il tutto, e lui da remoto mi ha sistemato la cosa, non vi dico come ci sono rimasto 

Insomma, la cosa mi ha piacevolmente colpito!

Personalmente sono per "non regalare il pesce, ma insegna a pescare" 

poi se vuoi imparare, bene, se pretendi il pesce, be' da me non lo avrai e non perche' mi ritengo superiore, ma perche' se non impari il come, e' inutile che ti si dica il risultato

----------

## Leonzio

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Leonzio wrote:*   A quel tizio o quella tizia, che forse non si meritava nulla, non interessava un link a una pagina ma due parole due scritte da qualcuno che riteneva più valido di sé stesso. 
> 
> Beh, pero' ha avuto un modo strano di dimostrarlo....

 

Ero infatti già d'accordo con voi su questo punto, se leggi bene.

E infatti continuavo distinguendo tra comprensione umana della reazione emotiva e 'condanna' della reazione stessa.

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Leonzio wrote:*   La reazione è stata sconsiderata, non la giustifico, ma la comprendo.
> 
> Chi ha conoscenza, sempre che lo voglia, deve essere in grado di rendere semplici le cose difficili senza snaturarle (cioè non divulgazione quando non deve essere fatta).
> 
> Ah, no, scusate.
> ...

 

Non concordo invece con questo tipo d'atteggiamento.

Sono uno che ha voglia d'imparare, per metodo, come ha anche intravisto Shev - che ri-ringrazio peraltro -, le informazioni che mi servono voglio trovarmele da solo o con l'aiuto di qualcuno. Poiché tuttavia sempre tutto non si può capire o riuscire a sapere, ogni tanto occorre anche l'aiuto degli altri (Cerri rileggiti quello che ho scritto a proposito di un mirror gentooiano e di wget  :Wink: . Se la segnalazione devo farla io, avrei qui si bisogno di sapere l'indirizzo a cui inviare l'informazione e in che lingua *).

Ma sono altresì convinto, a differenza di voi, che il fare da cicerone a qualcuno in un mondo che non conosce (poi bisogna vedere in quali modi e in quali tempi) non è offensivo. Cicerone era una spanna sopra tanti e fare da cicerone in un mondo estraneo serve ad ampliare quel mondo.

Poi che esista gente a cui io stesso, come nel caso citato da bsolar, non avrei detto che tre parole o poco più, è un dato di fatto.

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Leonzio wrote:*   Fossi stato io dall'altra parte, al link avrei staccato o avrei staccato al copia e incolla, perché altamente offensivo, come è offensivo; e fuori netiquette è rendere pubblica una conversazione di chat che fino a prova contraria avviene in una "stanza".
> 
> Questo non si fa, mi dispiace. 
> 
> Beh, non posso giudicare una tua idea, ma posso dire che io trovo offensivo, invece, il non aver voglia di imparare e il voler avere la soluzione senza nemmeno mettere un po' d'impegno.
> ...

 

Sulla "pubblicità" delle varie stanze di chat c'è un problema. Alcuni ritengono le chat indifferentemente non pubbliche, altri le ritengono pubbliche almeno in parte (come #Gentoo).

Sollevavo questo problema perché la questione è aperta e, dunque, senza il consenso dell'altro e degli altri partecipanti, è veramente poco saggio pubblicare una chattata.

Altrimenti, cambiati argomenti, si scende allo stesso livello dell'inesperto che chiede di avere tutto, difettando per conoscenza e buonsenso.

Vi ricordo che in giro ci sono anche avvocati e che può capitare che qualcuno possa intentare anche una causa personale per una leggerezza del genere.

E infatti 'sta cosa l'avevo sottolineata perché di mezzo c'era uno dello staff/team di moderazione di gentoo.org, altrimenti me ne sarei interesato di meno.  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Ma sono altresì convinto, a differenza di voi, che il fare da cicerone a qualcuno in un mondo che non conosce (poi bisogna vedere in quali modi e in quali tempi) non è offensivo.

 

Nessuno ha mai detto questo, nel mio piccolo ho fatto da "cicerone" a molti e posso dire che generalmente gli interessati sono stati soddisfatti (scusate l'immodestia). Il punto è che sono dispostissimo ad accompagnare per mano qualcuno alla scoperta di qualcosa, ma non di caricarmelo in spalla.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Vi ricordo che in giro ci sono anche avvocati e che può capitare che qualcuno possa intentare anche una causa personale per una leggerezza del genere.

 

L'intentare una causa non significa aver ragione.

Premesso che dubito che qualcuno che non è stato testimone della discussione possa identificare il soggetto semplicemente leggendo quanto ho riportato, è evidente che non si trattava di una discussione privata o confidenziale. Per quanto riguarda il piano legale avrei potuto tranqullamente fare riferimento all'esatto canale IRC, lasciare il nick e lasciare i timestamp dei messaggi.

Dal punto di vista etico non vedo comunque il problema, dopotutto si è responsabili di ciò che si dice. È stata una mia scelta personale di nascondere alcune informazioni più che altro negli interessi del soggetto in questione.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> E infatti 'sta cosa l'avevo sottolineata perché di mezzo c'era uno dello staff/team di moderazione di gentoo.org, altrimenti me ne sarei interesato di meno. 

 

Pronto a render conto delle mie azioni, come sempre.

----------

## teknux

piena solidarietà per bsolar e tutti coloro che si sono trovati a contatto con questo tipo di persone.

del resto, un po' come dice anche Shev, ci sono altri sistemi operativi o distribuzioni per sollevare l'utente/utonto dal compito di documentarsi.

nel caso di bsolar, oltretutto, B si è arrabbiato perchè bsolar gli ha messo a disposizione il link da consultare!   :Shocked:   dico: ma siamo matti? ora è diventato pesante anche clickare su un link e leggere? bsolar doveva scrivere o copia-incollare di suo pugno qualcosa solo perchè al tizio non gli va neanche di di muovere la *zampa* ? neanche gli avesse risposto con dei lapidari "rtfm" o "va su google" come accade spesso su canali dedicati a linux in genere...

chiamatemi lamer/antidemocratico o con aggettivi simili, ma io un pensierino a rispolverare il *bastardo* smurf l'avrei fatto...

...scherzo  :Laughing: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## neon

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> [...]Fossi stato io dall'altra parte, al link avrei staccato o avrei staccato al copia e incolla, perché altamente offensivo[...]

 

Ho più volte chiesto aiuto in chan a bsolar e ti posso assicurare che ogni volta che mi ha risposto con un link o con un copia e incolla era semplicemente perchè in quel sito o in quelle righe l'argomento era spiegato molto dettagliatamente. Cio non toglie che chiedendogli chiarimenti (nel caso in cui i link non erano chiari) in maniera educata ho sempre ricevuto buone risposte. (bsolar fai bene ad essere immodesto)

Se ti senti offeso per così poco, allora non conosci la gente veramente maleducata (beato te  :Razz: )

----------

## shev

Non voglio dare ragione a chi ritiene più istruttivo dare un link (spesso risposta ben più valida e approfondita di qualunque altra, a volte inutile o controproducente) o a chi invece pensa sia meglio spiegare con calma e precisione ogni più piccola cosa (anche quelle cose che si troverebbero facilmente cercando sui vari mezzi di internet, come netiquette comanda: prima si cerca, ci si documenta e infine si chiede), sono approcci più o meno condivisibili in quanto soggettivi, personali.

Voglio solo sottolineare quanto sia bello poter constatare ogni giorno di più la bellezza questa comunità. Anche da un OT (rant) ne esce una discussione che almeno per quanto mi riguarda ritengo interessante e perchè no, costruttiva. Ma la cosa ancor più piacevole è vedere come pur trattando di un argomento che di per sè si presterebbe a degenerare nel flame, la discussione si mantenga su toni più che civili e maturi.

Complimenti a tutti, w i Gechi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leonzio

Quello che ho scritto rimane il mio pensiero, ma ...

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> Voglio raccontarvi una mia piccola esperienza, volevo provare a smanazzare con linuxbios www.linuxbios.org mi scarico da CVS il todos, mi segno alla mailing list, comincio a trafficare, seguo la guida ma durante la compilazione becco degli errori, vabbe' posto sulla mailing list, e mi risponde uno degli sviluppatori, scambio di diverse e-mail ma non se ne esce a sto punto il tipo mi chiede se puo' entrare mella mia macchina e li' non ci volevo credere, appronto il tutto, e lui da remoto mi ha sistemato la cosa, non vi dico come ci sono rimasto
> 
> Insomma, la cosa mi ha piacevolmente colpito!
> 
> Personalmente sono per "non regalare il pesce, ma insegna a pescare" 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Allucinante!

Ma davvero allucinante!

 :Sad: 

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *Leonzio wrote:*   [...]Fossi stato io dall'altra parte, al link avrei staccato o avrei staccato al copia e incolla, perché altamente offensivo[...] 
> 
> Ho più volte chiesto aiuto in chan a bsolar e ti posso assicurare che ogni volta che mi ha risposto con un link o con un copia e incolla era semplicemente perchè in quel sito o in quelle righe l'argomento era spiegato molto dettagliatamente. Cio non toglie che chiedendogli chiarimenti (nel caso in cui i link non erano chiari) in maniera educata ho sempre ricevuto buone risposte. (bsolar fai bene ad essere immodesto)
> 
> Se ti senti offeso per così poco, allora non conosci la gente veramente maleducata (beato te )

 

Per me l'educazione, se vuoi la forma, ha un valore importante. Fornire un link o dirmi di cercare su qualcosa lo trovo quantomeno poco bendisposto.

Bastava dire, molto sinteticamente, e sottolineo il "molto sinteticamente", "Questo programma fa questo ..., ma se vuoi avere molti più dettagli, ti consiglio di andarti a leggere questa pagina [e qui inserire il link in questione]".

Poi, che io accetti di andarmi a guardare qualcosa che non sono riuscito a identificare da solo, sono un altro paio di maniche: lo faccio per abitudine e chiedere aiuto già mi crea qualche problemino (= mi girano). Sarà orgoglio, voglia di farcela senza aiuto, l'essere un 'testone', non so che dire. Ma anche io, ogni tanto, sono costretto a scendere a compromessi e chiedere un aiuto.

Va detto anche che bsolar - immagino - riceve decine di richieste d'aiuto di quel tipo quando sta collegato a quella chat e quindi io stesso tendo a dare un tono moderato al mio discorso, se si parla solo di questo caso. Perché, inoltre, bsolar non ha tempo da sprecare e se si inserisce in chat per dare una mano, c'è solo da avere, come altri han detto, rispetto.

In tutte le cose, occorre guardare la realtà da diversi punti di vista, perché l'accetta è molto ma molto pericolosa, nei rapporti umani (con persone che conosci e ancor più con persone che non conosci che puoi contattare attraverso il Web e le chat) come in altre situazioni.

Per dirla tutta, se no tendo a non essere chiaro, mi trovo pienamente d'accordo con il concetto di fondo espresso da bsolar e da molti altri (tra i quali il qui citato DuDe, per intenderci), ma non mi trovo d'accordo con la messa in pratica di quel concetto (cfr. l'esempio di risposta da me proposto).

Per la questione chat.

bsolar, non hai posto attenzione sul punto nodale da me sollevato, che ti ripeto. La questione della pubblicità delle chat non è per niente chiarita, ovvero qualche giudice sarebbe disposto a darti ragione, qualche altro a darti torto, sia in Italia sia in qualche stato degli Stati Uniti d'America (per citare due 'paesi' che dispongono di sistemi giuridici anche molto differenti fra loro).

Anzi, alcuni danno parere in favore della totale privatezza delle chat, altri distinguono fra il tipo di canali, altri ancora danno un parere favorevole alla privatezza, ma solo se la chat è connessa, come in genere, a un server e non vi si possa accedere da qualsiasi server di chat a cui si è connessi.

Rispetto a un forum pubblico, che viene mantenuto da un server la differenza sta proprio nelle modalità tecniche d'accesso a un canale di chat.

Se fosse per me, se fosse in mio potere, direi che bsolar ha pienamente ragione nell'affermare la pubblicità delle chat "pubbliche" e tutti o quasi ii giudizi giuridici da me citati sono un po' baggianate di chi non conosce realmente gli aspetti tecnici o che ne percepisce soltanto alcuni.

Ma in un periodo nel quale su una materia esistono pareri anche diametralmente divergenti, occorre andarci coi piedi di piombo.

Solo questo piccolo invito volevo fare e sempre secondo me.

A scanso d'equivoci, non faccio l'avvocato e gli avvocati mi piacciono poco (senza offesa per gli avvocati).  :Razz: 

Vi lascio perché devo uscire, per cui ne approfitto per continuare a scaricare (lentamente, sigh) le iso (della prima ho scaricato ancora soltanto 279 MB e non ce la faccio più a usare Win anche per le mie cose oltre che per lavoro).

Voglio l'ADSL!!!!!!  :Mad: 

Fatta l'ultima antemprima e letto il post di Shev: se non fosse così lungo il tuo post lo metterei in firma.  :Wink:  UP!

----------

## cerri

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Beh, pero' ha avuto un modo strano di dimostrarlo.... 
> 
> Ero infatti già d'accordo con voi su questo punto, se leggi bene.

 

Ho letto bene, ho solo sottolineato che il ritenere una persona più valida si dimostra in altro modo, non che tu abbia detto il contrario.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Non concordo invece con questo tipo d'atteggiamento.
> 
> Sono uno che ha voglia d'imparare, per metodo, come ha anche intravisto Shev - che ri-ringrazio peraltro -, le informazioni che mi servono voglio trovarmele da solo o con l'aiuto di qualcuno. Poiché tuttavia sempre tutto non si può capire o riuscire a sapere, ogni tanto occorre anche l'aiuto degli altri (Cerri rileggiti quello che ho scritto a proposito di un mirror gentooiano e di wget . Se la segnalazione devo farla io, avrei qui si bisogno di sapere l'indirizzo a cui inviare l'informazione e in che lingua *).

 

.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Ma sono altresì convinto, a differenza di voi, che il fare da cicerone a qualcuno in un mondo che non conosce (poi bisogna vedere in quali modi e in quali tempi) non è offensivo. Cicerone era una spanna sopra tanti e fare da cicerone in un mondo estraneo serve ad ampliare quel mondo.
> 
> Poi che esista gente a cui io stesso, come nel caso citato da bsolar, non avrei detto che tre parole o poco più, è un dato di fatto.

 

Sinceramente non vedo dove sia la differenza tra quello che dico io e quello che dici tu.

L'atteggiamento di B è stato in toto differente da te, e non mi sono mai sognato di dire che non bisogna ricorrere all'aiuto di terzi. Non sarei qui, se non credessi a quest'idea.

Tuttavia, sono un forte sostenitore del rispetto altrui, verso chiunque.

Chi non crede a quest'idea, personalmente, ne pagherà le conseguenze, almeno da parte mia.

----------

## bsolar

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> bsolar, non hai posto attenzione sul punto nodale da me sollevato, che ti ripeto. La questione della pubblicità delle chat non è per niente chiarita, ovvero qualche giudice sarebbe disposto a darti ragione, qualche altro a darti torto, sia in Italia sia in qualche stato degli Stati Uniti d'America (per citare due 'paesi' che dispongono di sistemi giuridici anche molto differenti fra loro).

 

Si, l'ho fatto qui.

Premesso che rimango dell'idea che il contenuto dei canali IRC sia di pubblico dominio salvo casi particolari (e questo non mi pare proprio uno di quelli).

Ammesso e non concesso che qualcuno dovesse ritenere un canale IRC privato, non vedo quale legge avrei infranto o quale danno avrei causato. Faccio notare che da quanto ho postato:

Non è ricavabile la rete e/o il canale dove è avvenuta la discussione.

Non è ricavabile quando è avvenuta la discussione.

Non è ricavabile con chi è avvenuta la discussione.

Non è ricavabile alcuna informazione personale e/o confidenziale.

Ad ogni modo, come ho detto, sempre pronto a render conto delle mie azioni. Dopotutto sarebbe una causa interessante...  :Cool: 

----------

## bld

Ma secondo voi, se la risposta fosse, una cosa del genere

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Devi scaricare i drivers XX, poi ricompilare il kernel con sopporto M al punto X, e poi devi compilare i drivers con lo stesso gcc e caricarli al boot". 
> 
> 

 

(Di solito per configurare un device i passi sono piu o meno questi..)

Secondo me avrebbe chiesto spiegazioni a livello fastidioso. Quando una persona trova un link, non e' che trova la "cosa" da fare. Trova una moltitudine di consigli ed altro.. che voi piu esperti sapete meglio di me.

bsolar anche con me si e' sempre mostrato disponibile e gentile ma poi l'ho visto come si comporta anche con altri newbies. E' un esempio per altri guru's che sfottono a chi capita di turno. Vederlo in questa posizione e' ridicolo.. pensando alla gente su canali come #unix o #linux undernet/efnet/dalnet/ircnet .. hehe la prendo veramente male.

Siete tutti cattivi.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Leonzio

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Tuttavia, sono un forte sostenitore del rispetto altrui, verso chiunque.
> 
> Chi non crede a quest'idea, personalmente, ne pagherà le conseguenze, almeno da parte mia.

 

Spero che questo sia un discorso molto in generale che appoggio e professo anche a "casa mia" e che non abbia riferimento a quanto scritto in questo 3d.

Spero che non sia, cioè e inoltre, una minaccia del moderatore alla mia persona, visto che sono stato l'unico leggermente fuori dal coro (almeno, mi è sembrato di capire di essere stato l'unico).

Per bsolar: quella che hai scritto è un'idea tua, come mia, e come hai anche scritto una causa di questo tipo sarebbe interessante, anche se non hai colto, per colpa mia, il senso di quello che avevo scritto, ovvero la non chiarezza su questa materia.

Ed è ora che sia fatta chiarezza su questa materia in "Occidente", confidando che le nostre idee siano quelle accolte dalle legislazioni nazionali.

Vabbeh, non sarà il maggior "problema" ancora aperto riguardante la Rete, ma è sempre uno di quelli e i legislatori nazionali (non tutti tutti) di questi tempi vediamo che danni tendono a fare quando s'avvicinano ad argomenti informatici.

Per cerri: infatti, non c'è poi tanta differenza tra quello che hai scritto tu e quello che ho scritto io. Per cui, mettila così: è solo questione di sfumature.

----------

## Rotterdam

non posso che comprendere bsolar e ringraziare ancora la sua infinita pazienza (dato che tante volte mi ha dato una mano). Ma una cosa la devo dire...  *Quote:*   

>  so di andare quasi OT, ma, a volte, gli utonti, ci sorprendono: 'sta mane ho chiesto a mio padre di spedirmi un file... non doveva fare altro che spedire una mail vuota con un allegato del cacchio.... beh, non c'e' riuscito. 
> 
> Normale, direte voi: certo, ma allora perché son riuscito a fargli configurare apache per telefono, cosi' da avere accesso io alla macchina ??? 

  stò ancora ridendo  :Wink:  grande coda  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Spero che questo sia un discorso molto in generale che appoggio e professo anche a "casa mia" e che non abbia riferimento a quanto scritto in questo 3d.
> 
> Spero che non sia, cioè e inoltre, una minaccia del moderatore alla mia persona, visto che sono stato l'unico leggermente fuori dal coro (almeno, mi è sembrato di capire di essere stato l'unico).

 

Ma non credo proprio  :Cool: 

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Per cerri: infatti, non c'è poi tanta differenza tra quello che hai scritto tu e quello che ho scritto io. Per cui, mettila così: è solo questione di sfumature.

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Spero che non sia, cioè e inoltre, una minaccia del moderatore alla mia persona, visto che sono stato l'unico leggermente fuori dal coro (almeno, mi è sembrato di capire di essere stato l'unico).

 

Non mi pare assolutamente di notare una minaccia neanche velata in quanto ha detto cerri. Puoi essere fuori dal coro quanto vuoi, finché rispetti gli altri.

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

> Per bsolar: quella che hai scritto è un'idea tua, come mia, e come hai anche scritto una causa di questo tipo sarebbe interessante, anche se non hai colto, per colpa mia, il senso di quello che avevo scritto, ovvero la non chiarezza su questa materia.

 

Se con "materia" intendi la privatezza o meno dei canali IRC, per quanto riguarda lo specifico ho affrontato la questione partendo dal presupposto che questa privatezza sia in un qualche modo riconosciuta, e in questo caso mi pare evidente l'infondatezza di eventuali accuse.

Per il caso generale, dove la privatezza o meno di un canale potrebbe essere determinante, concordo col fatto che può non esserci chiarezza.

Quando diventerò moderatore del mondo stillerò delle guideline anche per quello...  :Cool: 

----------

## bld

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Quando diventerò moderatore del mondo stillerò delle guideline anche per quello... 

 

#Quote#

ps. Pero ti stanno bene gli occhialini.   :Very Happy: 

----------

